# What I woke-up to find this morning………..



## shoneyboy (Jan 6, 2012)

I’m not telling you guys this to brag, but today is my birthday, I decided several years ago that if I could I would take off for my birthday and celebrate it. This is what I woke-up to find my kids did to my living room this morning…….I can’t say anything, but I love yawl…..Shawn, Rachelle and Brittney and my wife Lisa for putting up with me for another year…..BTW ….The last picture is the new seasoning grinder they got me for my B-day……Wish I has some meat thawed out so I could use it today….. If you notice they picked out the "PINK" Happy Birthday sign for me..... My daughters said that it was "CUTER" that the blue one.......OMGoodness...........


----------



## big casino (Jan 6, 2012)

Congrats and Happy Birthday!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 6, 2012)

What a Great Family...Happy Birthday...JJ


----------



## graystratcat (Jan 6, 2012)

Very cool indeed!


----------



## frosty (Jan 6, 2012)

Happy, Happy B-Day!  What a fun family!  Remember pay-backs are tons of fun!!!


----------



## venture (Jan 6, 2012)

Happy Birthday!

Bet you are having a fun day.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 6, 2012)

Happy birthday! That's a perfect present, it will get a lot of use.


----------



## bruno994 (Jan 6, 2012)

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## alblancher (Jan 6, 2012)

Happy birthday my friend!


----------



## fpnmf (Jan 6, 2012)

Happy Birthday!!

  Craig


----------



## ecto1 (Jan 6, 2012)

Happy Birthday if my kids did that I would be ecstatic then wonder who is cleaning this up.


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 6, 2012)

Nice job by the family. Having raised 2 girls and 1 boy and having 6 of the 9 grandkids female - I totally understand the pink sign LOL

Happy Birthday


----------



## pineywoods (Jan 6, 2012)

Hope your having a great one


----------



## daveomak (Jan 6, 2012)

The kids love you.... what could be better.... You are doing something right Shoneyboy.... Congrats....   Dave


----------



## chefrob (Jan 6, 2012)

happy b-day my fellow capricorn (mine is in 3 days), today is also my grandfather's b-day and every jan 6th i make a big spaghetti dinner in his memory since he loved spaghetti. have a great day spent with your family!


----------



## shoneyboy (Jan 6, 2012)

I have to say I have had a great day
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





….The kids and wife took me to lunch at Bass Pro….I love to see the fish in the tank
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





, but the one in La has a huge pond outside were you can feed the ducks and fish….I was like a big kid !!!! Had a great B-day!!!! Thanks to all of you that wished me a Happy Birthday today too......


----------



## hoity toit (Jan 6, 2012)

don't get any better than that !


----------



## afdever1113 (Jan 6, 2012)

Happy Birthday. Did you have to clean it up?


----------



## pops6927 (Jan 6, 2012)

Congratulations! Every day is a blessing!


----------



## shoneyboy (Jan 6, 2012)

afdever1113 , I helped clean-up, only for my own reasons
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





…….Muuuu Ha! Ha! (In my evil voice)

2 of the 3 kids are mine and the 3rd should be mine. She is treated and acts like she is mine
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





….. First the setting, some of the paper the kids used was toilet paper. Anyway when it came time to clean up the 3 of them said that " I " could roll it back up and use it later….Ha! Ha! Well, my 2 kids went out tonight, so while they are out, I took all of the TP from their bathroom and put a big pile of what they used in theirs for their use
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





…… Ha! Ha! and the 3rd   went home to here guardians this afternoon. What she doesn’t know she has a backpack full of TP for later use too..... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





……..So who’s the “OLD MAN “now
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





!?!?!?

Pops6927 , your words are so very true…… I came ups with this a few years ago and pretty much try to live my life by it.....Live life to the fullest and enjoy every minute of it, you only get one chance at it. Make it count!!!!


----------



## michael ark (Jan 6, 2012)

Happy birthday.shoney


----------



## eman (Jan 6, 2012)

happy birthday my friend!


----------



## sprky (Jan 7, 2012)

First off 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Glade you had a great day
 


Shoneyboy said:


> afdever1113 , I helped clean-up, only for my own reasons
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I LOVE it 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





WTG


----------



## shoneyboy (Jan 9, 2012)

I had a great Birthday weekend, THANK  all of you for the Birthday wishes !!!!


----------

